#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Путешествия >  > > >  >  > Шри-Ланка >  > > >  >  >  Привет из Шри-Ланки

## Ануруддха

Новая ступа в ретритном центре

----------

Aion (10.06.2013), AlekseyE (11.06.2013), Bob (10.06.2013), Ersh (08.06.2014), Joy (11.06.2013), Pedma Kalzang (11.06.2013), Pema Sonam (10.06.2013), sergey (10.06.2013), ullu (07.06.2014), Zom (11.06.2013), Аньезка (11.06.2013), Аурум (10.06.2013), Ашвария (10.06.2013), Богдан Б (11.06.2013), Володя Володя (10.06.2013), Германн (12.06.2013), Дмитрий Аверьянов (10.06.2013), Дмитрон (11.06.2013), Иван Денисов (11.06.2013), Кайто Накамура (11.06.2013), Маркион (10.06.2013), Нико (07.06.2014), Светлана Тарасевич (10.06.2013), Топпер- (11.06.2013), Федор Ф (10.06.2013), Читтадхаммо (11.06.2013), Чиффа (10.06.2013), Эделизи (11.06.2013)

----------


## Наталья

Поехали и никого не взяли ))) Ууу, редиска )))))

----------


## Ашвария

> Поехали и никого не взяли ))) Ууу, редиска )))))


Настоящие Шриманы сперва распознают условия, а уже потом предлагают присоединиться в реально знакомом месте  :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрон

Рад за Вас.
Возможно окажусь в Шри-Ланке осенью.
А Тхеравадины махаяниста не погонят из храма?
Замечаю, что "традиционные тхеравадинцы" побаиваются махаянистов.

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> Рад за Вас.
> Возможно окажусь в Шри-Ланке осенью.
> А Тхеравадины махаяниста не погонят из храма?
> Замечаю, что "традиционные тхеравадинцы" побаиваются махаянистов.


Обычное население на 99% вообще не подозревает ,что есть какие-то "махаянисты",так-же в Бурятии,Монголии,Калмыкии население вообще не в курсе что есть тхеравада .Если только не начнете громко петь мантры на тибетском никто на вас внимания даже не обратит.

----------

Zom (11.06.2013), Володя Володя (11.06.2013), Дмитрий Аверьянов (11.06.2013), Дмитрон (11.06.2013), Иляна (11.06.2013), Кайто Накамура (11.06.2013), Маркион (13.06.2013), Топпер- (11.06.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (11.06.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Обычное население на 99% вообще не подозревает ,что есть какие-то "махаянисты",так-же в Бурятии,Монголии,Калмыкии население вообще не в курсе что есть тхеравада .Если только не начнете громко петь мантры на тибетском никто на вас внимания даже не обратит.


Ну громко я никогда не пою мантры.
Я это с посольскими служащими заметил они опасаются, как будто Махаянистов.
А вот бизнесмены из Шри-Ланки наоборот очень заинтересованы Махаяной нередко.
Опасения  я связываю с их опытом встречи с "воинствующими" новообращенными в Москве.

----------


## Бо

Такой белизне ступы любой стоматолог позавидует :-) А что заложено в ступе? Шариры или может все таки зуб? :-)

----------


## Zom

Зуб, притом такой белизны, которой позавидует любой стоматолог ))

----------

Володя Володя (11.06.2013), Дмитрий Аверьянов (11.06.2013), Кайто Накамура (11.06.2013), Маркион (13.06.2013)

----------


## Ануруддха

Шри-Ланка доступна в любое время года: билет, вокзал, самолет... 

В ступе, тут их называют дагоба, действительно заложены шариры. Причем внутри ступа находится малая ступа в которой есть маленькие дверцы куда видимо и заложены шариры. Форма дверцы как в храме зуба Будды.

----------

Бо (11.06.2013), Маркион (13.06.2013), Топпер- (11.06.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Шри-Ланка доступна в любое время года: билет, вокзал, самолет... 
> 
> В ступе, тут их называют дагоба, действительно заложены шариры. Причем внутри ступа находится малая ступа в которой есть маленькие дверцы куда видимо и заложены шариры. Форма дверцы как в храме зуба Будды.


Уважаемый Модератор,
прошу прощения за вброс, - а это не та самая Ступа Шанти, внутри которой Шариры укрыты тысячу лет назад, и к началу этого года она была отреставрирована (со слов друга, там был, но точка сьёмки другая)?

----------


## Иляна

> Шри-Ланка доступна в любое время года: билет, вокзал, самолет...


Если вы из Шри-Ланки на форум писать можете, то не могли бы вы мне сделать разрешение писать в межбуддийский форум? Позавчера ночью заявку отправила - никакого ответа, написала Топеру - он говорит, что модератор уехал. Написала второму модератору - без ответа... Там такой разговор эмоциональный ведется, а я третий день жду допуска, а его нет как нет. Это же наверно не сложнее и не дольше, чем фотки выложить?

----------


## Ануруддха

Немного в продолжение темы.

Та же дагоба но снятая более качественно.

----------

Ersh (08.06.2014), Pema Sonam (07.06.2014), sergey (06.06.2014), Thaitali (06.06.2014), ullu (07.06.2014), Алик (06.06.2014), Богдан Б (07.06.2014), Сергей Ч (07.06.2014)

----------


## Ануруддха

В честь дня рождения основателя ретритного центра дост.  Kahatapitiye Sumathipala проводились праздничные мероприятия.


Дост.  Kahatapitiye Sumathipala


Миряне одевают белые одежды.






В этот день также проходило посвящение в монахи.


Махаяна в Тхераваде  :Wink:

----------

Ersh (08.06.2014), Neroli (06.06.2014), Sadhak (06.06.2014), Thaitali (06.06.2014), ullu (07.06.2014), Алик (06.06.2014), Сергей Ч (07.06.2014)

----------


## ullu

> Новая ступа в ретритном центре


Ух ты, какая красавица!

----------

